# Man of Steel - Hans' Original Sketchbook



## ryanstrong (Jun 11, 2013)

This track "Man of Steel - Hans' Original Sketchbook" on the new Man of Steel soundtrack I wonder, are these just all of his MIDI / virtual mock-ups?

Here's the track on Spotify for those interested...
https://play.spotify.com/track/7kTeXJhZZdK9Hwq8JJINq1


----------



## Inductance (Jun 12, 2013)

I think Hans mentioned in a thread that the sketchbook track are his samples. Also, I think the track used in the trailer was also his samples, although maybe the "drum orchestra" is also there.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 12, 2013)

Inductance @ Wed Jun 12 said:


> I think Hans mentioned in a thread that the sketchbook track are his samples. Also, I think the track used in the trailer was also his samples, although maybe the "drum orchestra" is also there.



His strings sound really great. Especially his fast string bits - around the 3:53 mark. Must be inspirational working with your own private sample library that are made to your spec!


----------



## Lex (Jun 12, 2013)

I wanna hear it first in cinema in proper surround and big sub, although I ordered the deluxe CD...hard to b patient when it's already on Spotify...just sitting there, tempting and teasing...

alex


----------



## Inductance (Jun 12, 2013)

Lex, I'm the same way. But I was too curious about this DTS stuff, I just couldn't resist! I only heard a track or two, which I'll probably forget by the time I see the film this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2013)

Is it just me or do the mids for the strings sound pretty drastically eq'd? Maybe its just how they were engineered. It was especially obvious with the staccatos in the trailer piece, and apparent again when I heard the soundtrack. Probably to make room for the massive percussion. Still sounds great though!


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2013)

Lex @ Wed Jun 12 said:


> I wanna hear it first in cinema in proper surround and big sub, although I ordered the deluxe CD...hard to b patient when it's already on Spotify...just sitting there, tempting and teasing...
> 
> alex



I told myself the same thing.. but gave in last night and listened to the first 40 minutes :oops:


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 12, 2013)

Greg @ Wed Jun 12 said:


> Is it just me or do the mids for the strings sound pretty drastically eq'd? Maybe its just how they were engineered. It was especially obvious with the staccatos in the trailer piece, and apparent again when I heard the soundtrack. Probably to make room for the massive percussion. Still sounds great though!



Yeah it's interesting listening to the mix of the mock up and then the final mix of the masters too. Overall the mock ups/sketches generally have more presence, but I'm sure there is a very good reason why the masters do not in some instances.

Overall though it's all amazing!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 12, 2013)

This score should shut all the people who say Mr. Zimmer does not care for melody or emotions.

In many ways, upon a couple of hearings this score is a brave new world with a great tasteful mix of old and new Zimmer. Some cues are almost instantly appealing. 

I love the fact that the music has a lot of heart in it. Very different from a lot of stuff Hans has done before while it still has some classic Zimmer moments.

What's remarkable about the sketch is that it's so close to the final in terms of progression of ideas. You can hear how and perhaps why (my own version of it) Hans arrived to the place he did finally.

It still seems he may have recorded new samples particularly for MOS and then started filling up the sketchbook. I am talking mainly the drums parts and piano may be.

The score is not afraid of becoming emotional and bold at the same time.

I am waiting for the CD and the movie. Don't really like iTunes quality. 


Tanuj.


----------



## Ed (Jun 12, 2013)

vibrato @ Wed Jun 12 said:


> This score should shut all the people who say Mr. Zimmer does not care for melody or emotions.



For those that cant hear melody or emotion in Hans' music before now, I dont see how this will change their minds.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 13, 2013)

Ed @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> vibrato @ Wed Jun 12 said:
> 
> 
> > This score should shut all the people who say Mr. Zimmer does not care for melody or emotions.
> ...




Ed - You are right. I did not quite put that across well. A lot of people have been critical of his sound-design approach (whatever that means) and while this score has its share of really great electronic stuff, it has a lot more heart and melody in it. More so than the Batman films but of course this is an entirely different film.


Its a great score...have been listening more today.


Ok...back to work!


Tanuj.


----------



## schatzus (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/videos/man-of-steel-composer-hans-zimmer-offers-glimpse-of-creative-process-20130613


----------



## synthetic (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got the deluxe CD. Very nice liner notes. They forgot one thing though: a track listing. There was one glued to the metal case that I almost threw away.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 13, 2013)

schatzus @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/videos/man-of-steel-composer-hans-zimmer-offers-glimpse-of-creative-process-20130613



Thank you for posting this.


----------

